# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 3 لسنة 8  قضائية  المحكمة الدستورية العليا "تفسير"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب*

*المحكمة الدستورية العليا*

*بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة 3 مارس سنة 1990.*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار/ ممدوح مصطفى حسنرئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور السادة المستشارين/ فوزى أسعد مرقس ومحمد كمال محفوظ والدكتور عوض محمد المر والدكتور محمد إبراهيم أبو العينين وواصل علاء الدين وفاروق عبد الرحيم غنيم. أعضاء*
*وحضور السيد المستشار/ السيد عبد الحميد عمارةالمفوض* 
*وحضور  السيد/ رأفت محمد عبد الواحد     أمين السر*


*أصدرت الحكم الآتي*

*فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 3 لسنة 8 قضائية "تفسير" .*
*"الإجراءات"*

*بتاريخ 25 سبتمبر سنة 1986 ورد إلى المحكمة كتاب السيد المستشار وزير العدل بطلب تفسير نص المادة (31) من قانون التأمين الاجتماعى الصادر بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975، وذلك بناء على طلب المجلس الأعلى للهيئات القضائية.*
*وبعد تحضير الطلب أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها.*
*ونظر الطلب على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة، وقررت المحكمة إصدار القرار فيه بجلسة اليوم.*
*"المحكمة"*

*بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق والمداولة.*
*حيث إن المجلس الأعلى للهيئات القضائية طلب تفسير نص المادة (31) من قانون التأمين الاجتماعى الصادر بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 وذلك لتحديد وظيفة عضو الهيئات القضائية المعادلة لدرجة نائب وزير والذى يعامل معاملته فى المعاش وفقاً لنص المادة (31) سالفة الذكر وبيان ما إذا كان يتسع نطاقها ليشمل الوظيفة القضائية متى بلغ مرتب شاغلها ما يعادل مرتب نائب الوزير إعمالاً للفقرة الأخيرة من قواعد تطبيق جداول المرتبات المضافة بالقانون رقم 17 لسنة 1976 بتعديل بعض أحكام قوانين الهيئات القضائية، وذلك تأسيساً على أن هذا النص قد أثار خلافاً فى التطبيق بين محكمة القضاء الإدارى والمحكمة الإدارية العليا ومحكمة النقض.*
*وحيث إن المادة (31) من قانون التأمين الاجتماعى الصادر بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 قررت معاملة خاصة من حيث المعاش لكل من الوزير ونائب الزير، فنصت فى فقرتها الأولى على أن : " يسوى معاش المؤمن عليه الذى شغل منصب وزير أو نائب وزير على أساس آخر أجر تقاضاه وذلك وفقاً للآتي:*
*(أولاً) يستحق الوزير معاشاً مقداره 150 جنيهاً شهرى ونائب الوزير معاشاً مقداره 120 جنيهاً شهرياً فى الحالات الآتية...." وقد بينت الفقرات (1) و (2) و (3) من البند (أولاً) مدد الاشتراك فى التأمين والمدد اللازم قضاؤها فى أحد المنصبين أو فيهما معاً لاستحقاق المعاش المذكور، ونص البند (ثانياً) منها على أن "يسوى له المعاش عن مدة اشتراكه فى التأمين التى تزيد على المدد المنصوص عليها فى البند (أولاً) ويضاف إلى المعاش المستحق وفقاً للبند المذكور على ألا يتجاوز مجموع المعاشين الحد الأقصى المنصوص عليه فى الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة (20)" ونص فى البند (ثالثا) على أنه " إذا لم تبلغ مدة الخدمة التى قضاها هذين المنصبين أو أحدهما القدر المشار إليه بالبند (أولاً) استحق معاشاً يحسب وفقاً لمدة الاشتراك فى التأمين على أساس آخر أجر تقاضاه، فإذا قل المعاش عن 25 جنيهاً شهرياً خير بين المعاش أو تعويض الدفعة الواحدة".*
*وحيث إنه يبين من تقصى قوانين السلطة القضائية المتتالية بدءاً بقانونها الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 56 لسنة 1959 أن جدول المرتبات الملحق به كفل لكبار رجال القضاء معاملة خاصة فى المعاش، فنص على معاملة رئيس محكمة النقض معاملة الوزير من حيث المعاش وأن يعامل كل من "نواب رئيس محكمة النقض". (وشاغلى الوظائف القضائية الأخرى المعادلة) " معاملة من هو فى حكم درجته فى المعاش" وعلى أن يعامل كل من " المحامى العام الأول" (وشاغلى الوظائف القضائية الأخرى المعادلة) معاملة من هو فى حكم درجته فى المعاش". وقد حرص المشرع على ترديد النص على هذه الميزة لشاغلى تلك الوظائف القضائية الكبرى عند تعديله لجدول المرتبات المشار إليه بالقرار بقانون رقم 74 لسنة 1963 فأعاد النص عليها فى جدول المرتبات الملحق بهذا القانون أيضاً، كما أكد ذلك مرة ثالثة فى قانون السلطة القضائية الصادر بالقانون رقم 43 لسنة 1965، فبعد أن حدد فى جدول المرتبات الملحق بهذا القانون الربط المالى لنواب رئيس محكمة النقض ورؤساء محاكم الاستئناف... والربط المالى لنواب رؤساء محاكم الاستئناف والمحامى العام الأول. قضى بأن يعامل كل من هؤلاء جميعاً" معاملة من هو فى حكم درجته فى المعاش" الأمر الذى يدل بوضوح – إزاء تكرار النص على هذه الميزة فى المعاملة التقاعدية لشاغلى المناصب القضائية الكبرى – على قصد الشارع اعتبارها جزءاً من الكيان الوظيفى لرجال القضاء والإتجاه دائماً إلى توفير المزيد من أسباب الحياة الكريمة لهم وتأمينها فى أحرج مراحلها عند بلوغ سن التقاعد ومواكبة لسائر النظم القضائية فى دول العالم، فلا يتصور وقد خلت نصوص قانونى السلطة القضائية الحالى الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 46لسنة 1972 من الإشارة إلى هذه الميزة أن يكون المشرع قد رأى ضمناً إلغاءها، ذلك أنها وقد أصبحت بإطراد النص عليها فى قانونى السلطة القضائية السابقين دعامة أساسية فى النظام الوظيفى لرجال القضاء فإنه لا يجوز حرمانهم منها لما يترتب على ذلك من الانتقاص من المزايا المقررة، وهو ما يتعارض مع ما أفصح عنه المشرع فى المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون الحالى من أن من بين ما استهدفه هذا القانون " توفير المزيد من الضمانات والحوافز لرجال القضاء وتأمين حاضرهم ومستقبلهم وسعى بالنظام القضائى نحو الكمال" يؤيد ذلك أن قانون السلطة القضائية القائم صدر فى ظل قانون التأمين والمعاشات الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 50 لسنة 1963 الذى أوجب عدم تجاوز المعاش حداً أقصى حددته المادة 21 منه بالنسبة " للوزراء ومن يتقاضون مرتبات مماثلة" وحداً آخر بالنسبة " لنواب الوزراء ومن يتقاضون مرتبات مماثلة" مما يستفاد منه أن الأحكام الخاصة بمعاش الوزير أو نائب الوزير وفقاً للمادة (22) من القانون المشار إليه لا تسرى فحسب على من يشغل وظيفة وزير أو نائب وزير وإنما تسرى كذلك على من يتقاضون مرتباً مماثلاً لمرتب الوزير أو نائب الوزير أى من هو فى حكم درجته وبالتالى لم يكن قانون السلطة القضائية الحالى فى حاجة إلى تكرار النص من جديد على تلك الميزة التى أصبحت بإطراد النص عليها فى القوانين السابقة أصلاً ثابتاً فى النظام الوظيفى لرجال القضاء، تدخل ضمن ما عناه المشرع فى القانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 بإصدار قانون التأمين الاجتماعى القائم بالنص فى الفقرة الأولى من المادة الرابعة من قانون الإصدار على أن "يستمر العمل بالمزايا المقررة فى القوانين والأنظمة الوظيفية للمعاملين بكادرات خاصة" مما مفاده أن معاملة كل من شاغلى الوظائف القضائية الكبرى معاملة من هو فى حكم درجته فى المعاش ميزة مقررة لهم ظلت قائمة حتى صدور قانون التأمين الاجتماعى الحالى واستمر العمل بها طبقاً لنص الفقرة الأولى من المادة الرابعة من قانون إصداره.*
*وحيث إن الخلاف القائم بشأن تحديد الوظيفة القضائية المعادلة لدرجة نائب الوزير فى تطبيق أحكام المادة (31) من قانون التأمين الاجتماعى الصادر بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 وتحديد الميقات الذى يتحقق فيه لشاغل الوظيفة هذا التعادل، إنما يدور فى الحقيقة حول المعيار الذى يجرى على أساسه التعادل بين الوظيفتين.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وحيث إنه يبين من الإطلاع على قوانين التأمين والمعاشات – التى صدر فى ظلها قانوناً السلطة القضائية السابقان رقم 56 لسنة 1959 ورقم 43 لسنة 1965 أن المشرع عندما أراد أن يحدد الأساس الذى يقوم عليه التعادل بين وظائف الوزراء ونواب الوزراء وبين الوظائف الأخرى التى يفيد شاغلوها من الحد الأقصى للمعاش المقرر لكل من الوزراء ونواب الوزراء، قد أرسى هذا الأساس فى قاعدة عامة منضبطة تعتد بالتماثل بين مرتب الوزير أو نائب الوزير والمرتب الذى يتقاضاه شاغلو الوظائف الأخرى، وقد ورد النص على هذه القاعدة فى المادة (24) من القرار بقانون رقم 394 لسنة 1956 بإنشاء صندوق للتأمين والمعاشات، التى أوجبت ألا يجاوز المعاش حداً أقصى حددته بالنسبة لكل من "الوزراء ونواب الوزراء، ومن يتقاضون مرتبات مماثلة" وقد حرص المشرع على ترديد النص على هذه القاعدة فى المادة (29) من قانون التأمين والمعاشات الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 36 لسنة 1960 كما أكد النص عليها مرة ثالثة فى المادة (21) من قانون التأمين والمعاشات الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 50 لسنة 1963 التى حددت للمعاش حد أقصى بالنسبة "للوزراء ومن يتقاضون مرتبات مماثلة" وحداً آخر بالنسبة إلى "نواب الوزراء ومن يتقاضون مرتبات مماثلة". وبذلك يكون المشرع التأمينى قد أفصح عن قصده فى تحديد الأساس الذى يجرى عليه التعادل بين وظائف الوزراء ونواب الوزراء والوظائف الأخرى، وكان قصده فى ذلك واضحاً وصريحاً فى الاعتداد بالمرتب الفعلى كأساس للتعادل بين هذه الوظائف فى تطبيق أحكام قوانين المعاشات، على اعتبار أن معيار المرتب المتماثل هو المعيار الأعدل الذى يحقق المساواة فى المعاملة من حيث المعاش بين من يتقاضون مرتبات متماثلة، وقد اطرد النص على هذه القاعدة فى قوانين التأمين والمعاشات السابقة حتى غدت أمراً مسلما وحكماً مقرراً لم يعد فى حاجة إلى النص عليه وتوكيده، واستمرت قائمة ومنفذة وصدر فى ظلها قانونا السلطة القضائية السابقان رقم 56 لسنة 1959 ورقم 43 لسنة 1965 اللذان كفلا لكبار رجال القضاء معاملة " كل منهم معاملة من هو فى حكم درجته فى المعاش" وإذا صح أن هذه العبارة قد جاءت فى ظاهرها غير قاطعة الدلالة فى تحديدها لأساس التعادل بين الوظائف القضائية والوظائف الأخرى التى يعامل شاغلوها معاملة خاصة من حيث المعاش، فقد وجب استجلاء معناها وتحديده وضبطه بمفهومه الذى وضح واستقر النص عليه فى قوانين التأمين والمعاشات التى كانت قائمة ومعمولاً بها وقتذاك باعتبارها القوانين المنظمة لقواعد المعاشات التى أحال إليها النص الخاص بمعاملة رجال القضاء، وذلك تحقيقاً للتناسق والتوافق بين النصوص القانونية المتعلقة بموضوع واحد وتجنباً لأى تعارض يثور بينها فى مجال التطبيق، وإذا كانت معاملة كل من شاغلى الوظائف القضائية التى حددها النص " معاملة من هو فى حكم درجته فى المعاش" ميزة مقررة لهم ظلت قائمة حتى صدر قانون التأمين الاجتماعى الحالى بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 واستمر العمل بها طبقاً للفقرة الأولى من المادة الرابعة من قانون إصداره على ما سلف البيان فقد لزم إعمال التعادل وفقاً لحكمها بمفهومه الذى ثبت واستقر فى قوانين المعاشات التى تقررت تلك الميزة فى ظلها ما دام أن قانون التأمين الاجتماعى القائم لم يتضمن حكماً مغايراً، ومن ثم يجرى التعادل بين وظائف الوزراء ونواب الوزراء وبين شاغلى الوظائف القضائية على أساس ما يتقاضونه من مرتبات فعلية دون اعتداد ببداية المربوط المالى لهذه الوظائف أو بمتوسط مربوطها، ويؤيد ذلك أن المادة (70) من قانون السلطة القضائية الحالى تنص على تسوية معاش القاضى فى جميع حالات انتهاء الخدمة " على أساس آخر مربوط الوظيفة التى كان يشغلها أو آخر مرتب كان يتقاضاه أيهما أصلح له..." مما مؤداه تسوية معاش عضو الهيئة القضائية على أساس آخر مرتب كان يتقاضاه ولو جاوز به نهاية مربوط الوظيفة التى كان يشغلها نتيجة لانطلاقه بالمرتب فى حدود مربوط الوظيفة الأعلى مباشرة إعمالاً لنص الفقرة الأخيرة من قواعد تطبيق جدول مربتات أعضاء الهيئات القضائية المضافة بالقانون رقم 17 لسنة 1976 والتى تقضى باستحقاق " العضو الذى يبلغ مرتبه نهاية مربوط الوظيفة التى يشغلها العلاوة المقررة للوظيفة الأعلى مباشرة ولو لم يرق إليها بشرط ألا يجاوز مرتبه نهاية مربوط الوظيفة..." لما كان ذلك وكانت الميزة المقررة لرجال القضاء تقضى بمعاملة كل من "نواب رئيس محكمة النقض ورؤساء محاكم الاستئناف الأخرى معاملة من هو فى حكم درجته فى المعاش، كما تقضى بمعاملة كل من نواب رؤساء محاكم الاستئناف والمحامين العامين الأول " معاملة من هو فى حكم درجته فى المعاش" ، وكان التعادل بين هذه الوظائف القضائية والوظائف الأخرى التى يعامل شاغلوها معاملة خاصة فى المعاش يجرى على أساس ما يتقاضاه شاغلو الوظائف القضائية من مرتبات مماثلة، ومن ثم فإن معاملة أى من هؤلاء المعاملة المقررة لشاغلى الوظائف الأخرى من حيث المعاش تكون منذ بلوغه مرتباً مماثلاً للمرتب المقرر للوظيفة المعادلة.*
*وحيث إنه باستعراض تطور المرتب المقرر لنائب الوزير مقارناً بما طرأ من تطور كذلك فى المرتب المقرر لكل من نائب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف ونائب رئيس محكمة النقض لبيان مدى تعادل أى من هاتين الوظيفتين مع درجة نائب الوزير فى مجال تطبيق أحكام المادة (31) من قانون التأمين الاجتماعي، يبين أن الدرجة المالية لنائب الوزير ذات مربوط ثابت بدأ بمبلغ 2000 جنيه سنوياً طبقاً للقانون رقم 223 لسنة 1953 زيد بالقوانين أرقم 134 لسنة 1980 و 114 لسنة 1981 و31 لسنة 1983 إلى أن بلغ 2678 جنيهاً بالقانون رقم 53 لسنة 1984 وأما عن المرتب المقرر لنائب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف منذ العمل بالقرار بقانون رقم 56 لسنة1959 ، فقد تقرر فى هذا القانون لوظيفة المحامى العام الأول (المقابلة لها) درجة مالية ذات مربوط ثابت مقداره 1800 جنيه سنوياً، زيد إلى 1900 جنيه بالقانون رقم 43 لسنة 1965 وظل لها فى هذا المربوط فى القرار بقانون رقم 46 لسنة 1972، ثم أصبح مربوطها متدرجاً ذا بداية ونهاية من1900 إلى 2000 جنيه طبقاً للقانون رقم 17 لسنة 1976 زيد بالقوانين أرقام 54 لسنة 1978 و143 لسنة 1980 و114 لسنة 1981 و32 لسنة 1983 إلى أن بلغ مربوطها المالى من 2180 إلى 2493 جنيهاً بمقتضى القانون رقم 53 لسنة 1984، وإعمالاً للفقرة الأخيرة من قواعد تطبيق جداول المرتبات المضافة بالقانون رقم 17 لسنة 1976، أصبح نائب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف – منذ العمل بهذا القانون عندما يبلغ مرتبه نهاية مربوط وظيفته، مستحقاً التدرج بالعلاوة المقررة للوظيفة الأعلى مباشرة ولو لم يرق إليها بشرط ألا يجاوز مرتبه نهاية مربوط الوظيفة الأعلى، أما عن المرتب المقرر لهذه الوظيفة الأعلى – المقابلة لوظيفة نائب رئيس محكمة النقض – فقد تقرر لها فى القوانين أرقام56لسنة1959 و43 لسنة 1965 و46 لسنة 1972 درجة مالية ذات مربوط ثابت مقداره 2000 جنيه سنوياً، ثم أصبح مربوطها متدرجاً ذا بداية ونهاية من 2200 إلى 2500 جنيه سنوياً بمقتضى القانون رقم 17 لسنة 1976 زيد بالقانونين رقمى 114 لسنة 1981 و32 لسنة 1983 إلى أن بلغ مربوطها المالى من 2380 إلى 2868 جنيهاً بالقانون رقم 53لسنة 1984 إلى أن صدر القانون رقم 57 لسنة 1988 بتحديد مرتبات شاغلى بعض الوظائف ناصاً فى مادته الأولى على أن" يمنح مرتباً مقداره 4800 جنيه سنوياً وبدل تمثيل مقداره 4200 جنيه سنوياً كل من يشغل وظيفة كان مدرجا لها فى الموازنة العامة للدولة فى أول يوليه سنة 1987 الربط الثابت وبدل التمثيل المقررين للوزير......". ولما كانت وظائف رئيس محكمة النقض ورئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة والنائب العام من بين الوظائف التى ينطبق عليها نص المادة الأولى من هذا القانون، فإن ما قرره بشأن هذه الوظائف لا يعدو أن يكون تعديلاً جزئياً لجدول المرتبات الملحق بقانون السلطة القضائية بزيادة المرتب وبدل التمثيل المقررين لها إلى المقدار المحدد بنص المادة الأولى المشار إليه، وإذ كانت وظيفة رئيس محكمة النقض هى الوظيفة الأعلى مباشرة لنائب رئيس محكمة النقض، ومن ثم وعملاً بنص الفقرة الأخيرة من قواعد تطبيق جدول المرتبات الملحق بقانون السلطة القضائية فإن نائب رئيس محكمة النقض الذى يبلغ مرتبه نهاية مربوط وظيفته، يكون مستحقاً المرتب وبدل التمثيل المقررين لرئيس محكمة النقض، وهو ما قضت به محكمة النقض واستقر قضاؤها عليه، وإذ كان التعادل بين وظيفتى الوزير ونائب الوزير وبين الوظائف القضائية فى مجال تطبيق قواعد المعاشات يقوم على أساس التماثل فى المرتب الذى يتقاضاه كل من شاغلى الوظيفتين المعادلة والمعادل بها، فإن وظيفة نائب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف تعتبر فى حكم درجة نائب الوزير ويعامل شاغلها معاملة نائب الوزير من حيث المعاش طبقاً لأحكام المادة (31) من قانون التأمين الاجتماعى منذ بلوغه مرتباً مماثلاً لمرتب نائب الوزير ويظل منذ هذا الحين فى حكم درجته ما بقى شاغلاً لوظيفته بالغاً ما بلغ مرتبه فيها سواء حصل على هذا المرتب فى حدود مربوط الوظيفة التى يشغلها أو بسبب حصوله على مرتب الوظيفة الأعلى مباشرة إعمالاً للفقرة الأخيرة من قواعد تطبيق المرتبات الملحق بقانون السلطة القضائية.*
*وحيث إنه لما كانت المادة (31) من قانون التأمين الاجتماعى المشار إليه قد تناول نصها بالتنظيم المعاملة التأمينية لكل من الوزير ونائب الوزير، وفيما عدا مقدار المعاش المحدد جزافاً لكل من الوزير ونائب الوزير، فقد أجرى النص على من شغل أحد المنصبين أو كليهما أحكاماً واحدة سواء فى تحديد مدة الاشتراك الكلية فى التأمين أو الحد الأدنى للمدة التى قضيت فى أحد المنصبين أو فيهما معاً أو فى كيفية تسوية المعاش عن مدة الاشتراك فى التأمين التى تزيد على المدد المنصوص عليها فى البند (أولاً) من المادة المذكورة أو فى مقدار الحد الأقصى للمعاش، بما مؤداه ارتباط فقرات هذه المادة ارتباطاً لا يقبل الفصل أو التجزئة فى مجال تطبيقها على من سبق أن تقلد أحد المنصبين أو شغل الوظائف القضائية المعادلة لهما، الأمر الذى يقتضى تبعاً لهذا الارتباط أن يكون تفسير نص المادة (31) سالفة الذكر شاملاً لبيان الوظائف القضائية المعادلة لكل من درجة الوزير ونائب الوزير من حيث المعاملة في المعاش ضماناً لوحدة تطبيقها على نحو تتحقق معه المساواة أمام القانون بين كافة أعضاء الهيئات القضائية الذين تسرى عليهم أحكامها، لما كان ذلك وكانت المادة المذكورة – فى بيانها للحدود الدنيا للمدد الواجب قضاؤها فى الخدمة كوزير أو نائب وزير، لمعاملته المعاملة الخاصة فى المعاش – قد أجازت قضاء هذه المدد فى أحد المنصبين أو فيهما معاً، وكان هذا الحكم واجب التطبيق على شاغلى الوظائف القضائية المعادلة لهذين المنصبين إعمالاً للميزة المقررة لرجال القضاء ومن ثم فإن نائب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف إذا ما رقى إلى وظيفة قضائية أعلى وتقاضى فيها مرتباً مماثلاً لمرتب الوزير، وجب عند حساب المدد المشار إليها الاعتداد بالمدة التى قضاها فى هذه الوظيفة الأعلى بالإضافة إلى المدة التي قضاها فى الوظيفة السابقة باعتبارها فى حكم درجة نائب الوزير منذ بلوغه المرتب المقرر لنائب الوزير، وإذ كانت وظيفة رؤساء محاكم الاستئناف الأخرى المقابلة لوظيفة نائب رئيس محكمة النقض هى الوظيفة الأعلى مباشرة لوظيفة نائب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف، وكانت وظيفة نائب رئيس محكمة النقض وغيرها من الوظائف القضائية المعادلة لها قد تحدد مستواها المالى بصدور القانون رقم 57 لسنة 1988 الذى ترتب عليه تعديل المرتب وبدل التمثيل المقررين لرئيس محكمة النقض ورئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة والنائب العام إلى المقدار المحدد للوزير بمقتضى القانون رقم 100 لسنة 1987، لما كان ذلك وكانت وظيفة رئيس محكمة النقض هى الوظيفة الأعلى مباشرة لوظيفة نائب رئيس محكمة النقض، فإن شاغل هذه الوظيفة عند بلوغ مرتبه نهاية مربوطها، يكون مستحقاً المرتب وبدل التمثيل المقررين لرئيس محكمة النقض عملاً بنص الفقرة الأخيرة من قواعد تطبيق جدول المرتبات الملحق بقانون السلطة القضائية، ويصبح فى مستواه المالى منذ بلوغ مرتبه هذا القدر ومن ثم يعتبر فى حكم درجة الوزير ويعامل معاملته من حيث المعاش، ولا يغير من ذلك أن قانون السلطة القضائية الحالى لم يخص بالمعاملة المقررة للوزير من حيث المعاش سوى رئيس محكمة النقض، وكذلك رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة والنائب العام اللذين عوملا المعاملة المقررة لرئيس محكمة النقض من حيث المعاش طبقاً لما نص عليه جدول المرتبات الملحق بالقانون المشار إليه، ذلك أن هذا القانون وإن خلا من النص على سريان تلك المعاملة الخاصة على نواب رئيس محكمة النقض ومن فى درجتهم فإنه لم ينص كذلك على حرمانهم منها، وإذ كانت الميزة المقررة لهم تقضى بمعاملة كل من هؤلاء من حيث المعاش معاملة من هو فى حكم درجته أى من يتقاضى مرتباً مماثلاً لمرتبه، ومن ثم فكلما تحقق التماثل فى المرتب بين ما هو مقرر لشاغل الوظيفة القضائية وإحدى الوظائف التى يعامل شاغلوها معاملة خاصة من حيث المعاش، حق لشاغل الوظيفة القضائية أن يعامل ذات المعاملة المقررة للوظيفة المعادلة على النحو السالف بيانه، لما كان ذلك وكان بلوغ نائب رئيس محكمة النقض نهاية مربوط وظيفته موجباً لاستحقاقه المرتب وبدل التمثيل المقررين لوظيفة رئيس محكمة النقض باعتبارها الوظيفة الأعلى مباشرة، وهما المرتب وبدل التمثيل المقرران للوزير طبقاً للقانون رقم 100 لسنة 1987 فإنه يعتبر منذ بلوغ مرتبه هذا القدر فى مركز قانونى يماثل من الناحية المالية مركز الوزير ويعادله ويصير مستحقاً أن يعامل منذ هذا الحين معاملته من حيث المعاش، ومما يؤيد ذلك أن ما استحدثه الشارع فى القانون رقم 17 لسنة 1976 – وتواصل النص عليه فى القوانين المتعاقبة – بتقريره قاعدة تخول لعضو الهيئة القضائية عند بلوغ مرتبه نهاية مربوط الوظيفة التى يشغلها، حقاً مالياً أقصاه مرتب وبدلات الوظيفة الأعلى مباشرة ولو لم يرق إليها، وقد استهدف التيسير على القدامى من رجال القضاء وعدم تجميد المخصصات المالية للوظائف القضائية – فى حالة عدم الترقى – عند حد نهاية الربط المالى المقرر لها تأمينا للقضاة فى حاضرهم ومستقبلهم، خاصة وأن فرص الترقى إلى الوظائف القضائية العليا محدودة مما رئى معه تقرير تلك القاعدة التى يؤدى تطبيقها إلى بلوغ مرتب وبدلات العضو حد المساواة بما هو مقرر من هذه المخصصات المالية للوظيفة الأعلى مباشرة وذلك حتى لا يضار العضو فيحرم من مزايا كانت تدركه لو أنه رقى إلى هذه الوظيفة الأعلى، ولما كان نائب رئيس محكمة النقض منذ بلوغ مرتبه نهاية مربوط وظيفته واستحقاقه المخصصات المالية لرئيس محكمة النقض كاملة،يغدو بذلك فى ذات المستوى المالى لدرجته ويتساوى معه تماماً فى المعاملة المالية، مما يستتبع إنفاذاً للتسوية بينهما فى هذا الشأن أن يعاملاً من حيث المعاش معاملة واحدة تحقيقاً للمساواة التى هدف إليها الشارع ولقيام التماثل فى المرتب الذى يتحقق به التعادل بدرجة الوزير فى مجال تطبيق أحكام المادة (31) من قانون التأمين الاجتماعى المشار إليه، وهو الأمر الذى حدا الشارع إلى النص فى جدول المرتبات الملحق بقانون السلطة القضائية على أن "يعامل رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة والنائب العام المعاملة المقررة لرئيس محكمة النقض من حيث المعاش" وكذلك النص فى جداول المرتبات الملحقة بقانون مجلس الدولة وقانون هيئة النيابة الإدارية وقانون هيئة قضايا الدولة على أن يعامل رؤساء الهيئات القضائية الثلاث المعاملة المقررة لرئيس محكمة النقض من حيث المعاش، وذلك تحقيقاً للمساواة فى المعاملة التقاعدية بين من تماثلت مرتباتهم من أعضاء الهيئات القضائية.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وحيث إن المادة (18) مكرراً من قانون التأمين الاجتماعى سالف الذكر – المضافة بالقانون رقم 47 لسنة 1984- تنص على أن " يستحق المعاش عن الأجر المتغير أيا كانت مدة اشتراك المؤمن عليه عن هذا الأجر وذلك متى توافرت فى شأنه إحدى حالات استحقاق المعاش عن الأجر الأساسي...." كما تنص المادة الثانية عشرة من القانون الأخير – بعد تعديلها بالقانون رقم 107 لسنة 1987  - على أن " تحسب الحقوق المقررة بقانون التأمين الاجتماعى الصادر بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة1975 عن كل من الأجر الأساسى والأجر المتغير قائمة بذاتها وذلك مع مراعاة الآتي: 1).... 2) ... 3).... 4) يجمع المؤمن عليه أو صاحب المعاش بين المعاش المستحق عن الأجر الأساسى والمعاش المستحق عن الأجر المتغير بدون حدود وذلك باستثناء الحالات التى تكون تسوية المعاش فيها وفقاً لنص المادة (31) من قانون التأمين الاجتماعى المشار إليه أفضل للمؤمن عليه فيكون الجمع بين معاش الأجر الأساسى ومعاش الأجر المتغير بها، لا يجاوز مجموع هذين الأجرين. 5) ... 6) ... 7) لا تسرى الأحكام المنصوص عليها فى قوانين خاصة فى شأن الحقوق المستحقة عن الأجر المتغير وذلك باستثناء ما جاء فى هذه القوانين من معاملة بعض فئاتها بالمادة (31) من قانون التأمين الاجتماعى المشار إليه... وفى تطبيق المادة المشار إليها يراعى ما يأتي: (أ)... (ب) يستحق المعاش عن الأجر المتغير بالقدر المنصوص عليه فى البند أولاً من المادة المشار إليها طالما توافرت شروط هذا البند فى شأن معاش الأجر الأساسى وذلك أيا كانت مدة اشتراك المؤمن عليه  عن الأجر المتغير..." مما مفاده أن مناط استحقاق معاش الأجر المتغير أن يكون المؤمن عليه قد توافرت فيه إحدى حالات استحقاق المعاش عن الأجر الأساسى أيا كانت مدة اشتراكه فى التأمين عن الأجر المتغير، فإذا استحق المؤمن عليه معاملته من حيث معاش الأجر الأساسى المعاملة المقررة للوزير أو لنائب الوزير طبقاً لنص المادة (31) من قانون التأمين الاجتماعي، فإن هذه المعاملة تسرى أيضاً على المعاش المستحق عن الأجر المتغير، وهو ما أكده الشارع فى المادة الثانية عشرة سالفة الذكر – لدى تنظيمه لبعض أحكام الحقوق المستحقة عن الأجر المتغير حين نص على سريان ما جاء فى القوانين الخاصة من أحكام بشأن معاملة بعض فئاتها بالمادة (31) من قانون التأمين الاجتماعى المشار إليه.*
*وحيث إنه على مقتضى ما تقدم فإن نائب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف ومن فى درجته من أعضاء النيابة العامة، يعتبر فى حكم درجة نائب وزير ويعامل معاملته من حيث المعاش المستحق عن الأجر الأساسى والمعاش المستحق عن الأجر المتغير وذلك منذ بلوغ مرتبه المرتب المقرر لنائب الوزير سواء حصل عليه فى حدود مربوط وظيفته أو فى حدود مربوط الوظيفة الأعلى مباشرة عملاً بنص الفقرة الأخيرة من قواعد تطبيق جدول المرتبات الملحق بقانون السلطة القضائية، فإذا رقى رئيساً لإحدى محاكم الاستئناف الأخرى أو عين فى إحدى الوظائف القضائية الأخرى المعادلة لها – وهى نواب رئيس محكمة النقض والنواب العامين المساعدين – أعتبر فى حكم درجة الوزير وعومل معاملته من حيث المعاش المستحق عن الأجر الأساسى والمعاش المستحق عن الأجر المتغير – وهى المعاملة التأمينية المقررة لرئيس محكمة النقض – وذلك منذ بلوغه المرتب المقرر لرئيس محكمة النقض إعمالاً لنص الفقرة الأخيرة من القواعد المشار إليها وذلك تطبيقاً لقاعدة التماثل فى المرتب التى تعتبر أساساً للتعادل بدرجة الوزير من حيث المعاش.*
*وحيث إن المشرع اطرد فى تنظيم المعاملة المالية لأعضاء الهيئات القضائية كافة على منهج مؤداه التسوية تماماً بين شاغلى وظائف القضاء والنيابة العامة فى قانون السلطة القضائية وبين الوظائف المقابلة لها فى الهيئات القضائية الأخرى سواء فى المخصصات المالية المقررة لها من مرتبات وبدلات وغيرها أو فى المعاشات المقررة لشاغليها بعد انتهاء خدمتهم حتى غدا مبدأ المساواة بينهم فى هذا الخصوص أصلاً ثابتاً ينتظم المعاملة المالية بكافة جوانبها فى المرتبات والمعاشات على حد سواء، يؤكد ذلك ما نصت عليه الفقرة الثانية من المادة (20) من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 48لسنة 1979 من أنه " فيما عدا ما نص عليه فى هذا الفصل تسرى فى شأن أعضاء المحكمة جميع الضمانات والمزايا والحقوق والواجبات المقررة بالنسبة إلى مستشارى محكمة النقض وفقاً لقانون السلطة القضائية" مما مفاده التسوية – فى المزايا والحقوق بين أعضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا وبين أقرانهم من أعضاء محكمة النقض وهم نوابها الذين يشغلون وظائف متماثلة فى مربوطها المالي، وكذلك ما نصت عليه المادة (122) من قانون مجلس الدولة الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972 من أن " تحدد مرتبات أعضاء مجلس الدولة بجميع درجاتهم وفقاً للجدول الملحق بهذا القانون... وتسرى فيما يتعلق بهذه المرتبات والبدلات والمزايا الأخرى وكذلك بالمعاشات وبنظامها جميع الأحكام التى تقرر فى شأن الوظائف المماثلة بقانون السلطة القضائية"، وما نصت عليه المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 88 لسنة 1973ببعض الأحكام الخاصة بأعضاء النيابة الإدارية من أن "تحدد وظائف ومرتبات وبدلات أعضاء النيابة الإدارية وفقاً للجدول الملحق بهذا القانون، وتسرى فيما يتعلق بهذه المرتبات والبدلات وكذلك بالمعاشات وبنظامها جميع الأحكام المقررة والتى تقرر فى شأن أعضاء النيابة العامة" ، وما أكدته المادة (38) مكرراً من القرار بقانون رقم 117 لسنة 1958 بإعادة تنظيم النيابة الإدارية والمحاكمات التأديبية – المعدل بالقانون رقم 12 لسنة 1989 – بالنص على أن " يكون شأن أعضاء النيابة الإدارية فيما يتعلق بشروط التعيين والمرتبات والبدلات... والمعاشات شأن أعضاء النيابة العامة". وكذلك ما نصت عليه المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 89 لسنة 1973 ببعض الأحكام الخاصة بأعضاء هيئة قضايا الدولة من أن " تحدد وظائف ومرتبات وبدلات أعضاء هيئة قضايا الدولة وفقاً للجدول الملحق بهذا القانون، وتسرى فيما يتعلق بهذه المرتبات والبدلات والمزايا الأخرى وكذلك بالمعاشات وبنظامها جميع الأحكام المقررة والتى تقرر فى شأن الوظائف المماثلة بقانون السلطة القضائية"، وهذه النصوص واضحة الدلالة على قصد الشارع فيما يستهدفه من إقرار المساواة فى المعاملة المالية بين أعضاء الهيئات القضائية بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا ومجلس الدولة وهيئة النيابة الإدارية وهيئة قضايا الدولة وبين أقرانهم من شاغلى الوظائف المقابلة فى القضاء والنيابة العامة سواء فى المخصصات المالية المقررة لهذه الوظائف من مرتبات وبدلات ومزايا أخرى أو فى المعاشات المستحقة لشاغليها بعد انتهاء خدمتهم، وذلك على أساس اعتبار القواعد المنظمة للمخصصات والمعاشات المقررة لوظائف القضاء والنيابة العامة أصلاً يجرى حكمه على المخصصات والمعاشات المستحقة لشاغلى الوظائف المقابلة لها فى الهيئات القضائية الأخرى، ومن ثم فإن ما يسرى على نواب رؤساء محاكم الاستئناف ومن فى درجتهم من أعضاء النيابة العامة يسرى كذلك على شاغلى الوظائف القضائية المقابلة لها بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا ومجلس الدولة وهيئة النيابة الإدارية وهيئة قضايا الدولة، وما ينطبق على نواب رئيس محكمة النقض ومن فى درجتهم من رجال القضاء والنيابة العامة ينطبق أيضاً على شالغى الوظائف المقابلة بالهيئات القضائية المذكورة، وهم أعضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا ونواب رئيس مجلس الدولة ونواب رئيس هيئة النيابة الإدارية ونواب رئيس هيئة قضايا الدولة، وذلك فيما يتعلق بالمعاشات وبنظامها بحيث يعامل كل من أعضاء الهيئات القضائية المشار إليها من حيث المعاش ذات المعاملة المستحقة لقرينه من شاغلى الوظائف القضائية المعادلة فى قانون السلطة القضائية وذلك دون الإخلال بما هو مقرر لأعضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا من بدء معاملة كل منهم معاملة نائب الوزير من حيث المعاش ولو لم يبلغ المرتب المقرر لنائب الوزير حالياً متى بلغ مرتبه 2500 جنيه فى السنة إعمالاً لما يقضى به البند (4) من قواعد جدول الوظائف والمرتبات والبدلات الخاص بأعضاء المحكمة الملحق بقانونها الصادر بالقانون رقم 48لسنة 1979، فإذا بلغ مرتب العضو المرتب المقرر لرئيس محكمة النقض اعتبر فى حكم درجة الوزير منذ بلوغ مرتبه هذا القدر وعومل معاملته من حيث المعاش شأنه فى ذلك شأن باقى أعضاء الهيئات القضائية ممن يشغلون وظائف مماثلة.* 
*"لهذه الأسباب"*

*وبعد الإطلاع على نص الفقرة الأولى من المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 بإصدار قانون التأمين الاجتماعى والمادة (31) من هذا القانون.*
*ونظراً لارتباط فقرات المادة (31) من القانون المشار إليه ارتباطاً لا يقبل الفصل أو التجزئة فى مجال تطبيقها على من سبق أن تقلد منصبى وزير ونائب وزير أو شغل الوظائف القضائية المعادلة لهما، وذلك وفق ما تقدم من هذه الأسباب.*
*قررت المحكمة*

*"فى تطبيق أحكام المادة (31) من قانون التأمين الاجتماعية الصادر بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ، يعتبر نائب رئيس محكمة النقض ومن فى درجته من أعضاء الهيئات القضائية فى حكم درجة الوزير ويعامل معاملته من حيث المعاش المستحق عن الأجر الأساسى والمعاش المستحق عن الأجر المتغير وذلك منذ بلوغه المرتب المقرر لرئيس محكمة النقض، كما يعتبر نائب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف ومن فى درجته من أعضاء الهيئات القضائية فى حكم درجة نائب الوزير ويعامل معاملته من حيث المعاش المستحق عن الأجر الأساسى والمعاش المستحق عن الأجر المتغير وذلك منذ بلوغه المرتب المقرر لنائب الوزير، ولو كان بلوغ العضو المرتب المماثل فى الحالتين إعمالاً لنص الفقرة الأخيرة من قواعد تطبيق جداول المرتبات المضافة بالقانون رقم 17 لسنة1976 بتعديل بعض أحكام قوانين الهيئات القضائية".*
*أمين السر                                                                                                              رئيس المحكمة*

*رأفت محمد عبد الواحد                                                                     ممدوح مصطفى حسن*

----------

